# Sweet potato skin



## Margretndebele (Jun 2, 2012)

I am making sweet potato mash, am I correct that I can eat the skin - provided it is cooked well enough? I know that you can eat skin on regular potato, but can you eat skin on sweet potato?


----------



## Margretndebele (Jun 2, 2012)

I have always wanted to find a good recipe with black beans". thank you


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## taxlady (Jun 2, 2012)

Welcome to DC Margretndebele. We recently had a discussion about sweet potatoes: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/stab-that-yam-with-a-fork-before-you-roast-it-79292.html and a several people mentioned that they eat the skins on baked sweet potatoes.


----------



## Margretndebele (Jun 2, 2012)

You can never go wrong with a baked potatos - nice and healthy and great for energy!"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 2, 2012)

Margretndebele said:


> You can never go wrong with a baked potatos - nice and healthy and great for energy!"



Regular potatoes of any kind, except for the deep purple and blue fleshed varieties, not good food for diabetics.  Too much starch for the fiber and nutrients consumed.  Regular potatoes spike blood sugar.  

Sweet potatoes, high in nutritional value, and fiber.  Low glycemic load.  Good for everyone.

Fired regular potatoes are especially bad as they combine a high starch food, and excessive oil.  Also, it has recently been determined that potatoes fried in hot oil are mildly carcinogenic.  But man, do they ever taste great.

Sweet potato skins are edible.

I know how to cook all of the things that will kill you.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Jun 2, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Regular potatoes of any kind, except for the deep purple and blue fleshed varieties, not good food for diabetics.  Too much starch for the fiber and nutrients consumed.  Regular potatoes spike blood sugar.
> 
> Sweet potatoes, high in nutritional value, and fiber.  Low glycemic load.  Good for everyone.
> 
> ...


Not for me or for anyone else who has to avoid estrogenic foods.


----------



## Mel! (Jun 2, 2012)

I have never tried eating the skins on sweet potatos, because they dont look too appetizing, even though I eat the skin on ordinary potatoes. Maybe, since some here do eat the sweet potato skins, I will give them a try next time I have them.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jun 2, 2012)

I started the other topic, also wondering if you could eat the skins. The answer was yes, and I tried it, and I liked the skins.

I like rustic stuff. Other people may (and often do) differ in their opinions.

Try it. If you don't like it then don't do it again. Or if you like it then keep it up.


----------



## james.gb (Sep 5, 2012)

I just ate a whole sweet potato,skin and flesh.  It was the orange fleshed sweet potato and what a wonderful taste it has and wow it is so good for me. I have been eating them as a mid afternoon snack at least once a week for several weeks.


----------



## Constance (Sep 5, 2012)

I learned to love sweet potatoes when I lived in Louisiana, where I discovered that they don't necessarily have to be gooey and covered with marshmallows. I love them baked, with just butter!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 5, 2012)

Constance said:


> I learned to love sweet potatoes when I lived in Louisiana, where I discovered that they don't necessarily have to be gooey and covered with marshmallows. I love them baked, with just butter!



Sprinkle a little cinnamon on one next time.


----------



## tinlizzie (Sep 6, 2012)

Supper is sometimes just a sweet potato, poked with a fork and microwaved until soft, usually for 5 or 6 minutes, then split open and slathered with butter*.  I don't eat the skin, although if I'm going to fry them and slice them into "fry shape" I don't peel them. 

*plus a sprinkle of cinnamon next time.


----------



## Addie (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't shopped for my meats yet. One Sweet Potato is on the list. Maybe two. The problem is that they are so high in natural sugar, I have to be careful how big each one is. Because no matter what the size is, then I am going to eat the whole thing. But they have so many other nutrients that are so good for you.


----------

